# VHO Lighting



## Mortskrap (Jan 20, 2011)

Has anyone out there ever used VHO lighting? Yes, that's Very High Output. These fixtures are via a T5 bulb but can put out 95 watts per bulb in a 48" fixture. I'm going to upgrade my 55 gallon planted to a 90 gallon planted and I'm doing some research into lighting. I'm currently running compact flourescents but I am curious on the VHO T5's. Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

vho t5 tubes are to the best of my knowledge made by very few manufacturers, usually with their own version of the bulb. as they require special electrodes to handle the higher wattage.

typically these are only useful in very deep tanks. for your average aquarium 1-4 t5 tubes of appropriate size with adequate reflectors is more than enough light.


----------

